# my new 22 wmr



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

marlin 883 with a simmons 3-9x32 in see through rings bought it almost a week ago at the local pawn shop for $70 bucks
i sanded the scratches out of the stock and re cleared it and it looks better now than it probaly did new


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet deal and it looks really good.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Great deal. I don't even need one but I would have bought one for that price.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Some guys just have all the luck---nice job Christopher. .22 wmr is a dynamite Bobcat round.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice snag! You did a nice job on the refinish. I'll bet that it shoots well also.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

thanks guys you should see it up close theres alot of figuring and details in the wood you cant see in the pics and yep it is a great shooter


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Be sure and try the new 33 and 30 grain bullets as they make the WMR a different animal. ET


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wilded said:


> Be sure and try the new 33 and 30 grain bullets as they make the WMR a different animal. ET


Who makes those, Ed? Is it Hornady or those Remington Accutips?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW! Nevermind, LOL. Looks like EVERYONE makes them:

http://www.midwayusa.com/Search/#22 wmr 30 grain____-_1-2-4_8-16-32


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the 30 grain hornady and the 33 grain Remingtons. ET


----------

